# Coast



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Watch coast BBC 11th August 2010. Clifton Marconi station will be featured and a member of the Radio Officers Association will use a spark transmitter.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Tai Pan said:


> Watch coast BBC 11th August 2010. Clifton Marconi station will be featured and a member of the Radio Officers Association will use a spark transmitter.


If you watched it, now thats what I call a condenser.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tai Pan,

I have recorded the series so up till now we are only on about nr3 so I look forward to seeing last nights in due course.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder what date they actually went on the air for the Coast programme. I would have been interesting to tune into the spark transmission. Thanks to Tai Pan for alerting me to this programme.

KR


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Many thanks Tai Pan for the headsup. Enjoyed this program. Its quiet amazing what Marconi did all those years ago. Hope all you viewers liked out beautiful west coast.
Cheers Pat. Ex Marconi R/O.(Thumb)


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Excellent Programme and yes brilliant views of Ireland


----------

